# was ist hieran falsch?



## 8ull23y3 (28. Okt 2004)

<html>
<head
<title></titel>
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
 document.Form1.Feld1.value = Hallo
</script>
</head>

<body>
 <form name="Form1">
  <input name="Feld1" type="text">
 </form>
</body>
</html>

Wieso schreibt der mir nichts in mein TextFeld?


----------



## bummerland (28. Okt 2004)

es fehlen die Anführungsstriche.

```
document.Form1.Feld1.value = "Hallo";
```


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (29. Okt 2004)

Bitte künftig die Boardregeln beachten:



> Aussagekräftige Titel verwenden! Es nervt nur, wenn ihr z. B. schreibt "Suche Hilfe". Eine gute kurze Beschreibung eures Problems hilft euch viel eher weiter.



http://www.java-forum.org/de/boardregeln.php


----------

